# Awwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

My new pack member :flrt::flrt::flrt:

This is Jack :flrt::flrt:


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

He's lovely :flrt:


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

cute little doggie lisa


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

emma you mad crazy woman!!!!! ANOTHER ONE! Im just sat here like shocked haha, so whats the storry?


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

hahahahaha hun where the hell do u find the time 4 them all!!!?? He is absolutely gorgeous!! & from pics looks like hes takin his new furry friends in his stride:flrt:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

OMG he is luscious!! 1st new one of Feb and 3rd new one of the year so far?? You're way past mad :lol2::lol2:

Jo


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

How many have you got now? mg:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

hes beautiful was he a rescue to? what breed is he? he looks like a bull dog but his legs seem quite long?


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

He's a great looker Emma:no1:
Hope he settled in ok.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous, Emma! :flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

ok lady, you need to stop this now!!!!!!!:lol2: where do you find them all???? heheh
he is adorable though:flrt: cant wait to see him

xxx


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> ok lady, you need to stop this now!!!!!!!:lol2: where do you find them all???? heheh
> he is adorable though:flrt: cant wait to see him
> 
> xxx


I thought that!

I was like whats she gone and got now, thought it was the hoggies but nooo she goes and gets ANOTHER dog!! haha mad woman!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I know theres no difference really between owning one dog or two but jeez how do you get about with like 5-6 dogs?

Marina


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

5-6!!!!??? Lol add a few on to that:flrt:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Lucy_ said:


> 5-6!!!!??? Lol add a few on to that:flrt:


be about 10 now? you MAD MAD Woman...are they all in your house?...hes gorgeous!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow he's gorgeous:flrt: , what's this little ones story Em?


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

is it an american bull i spy? my bitch is am bull - the scots tho, not the johnsons that this likkle un looks like. - sorry if i'm wrong!!! 
mine looks more staffy than bulldog lol 
beautiful lil thing wat ever the breed! lol :flrt:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Awww. He's a real cutie! I want I want I want (stamping my feet until you give in)......I may be some time!:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

derek n said:


> He's lovely :flrt:





Loops said:


> cute little doggie lisa


 

thank you Yips he is a stunner :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> emma you mad crazy woman!!!!! ANOTHER ONE! Im just sat here like shocked haha, so whats the storry?


 
well when you got to X amount its basically just another mouth to feed LOL



Nat said:


> hahahahaha hun where the hell do u find the time 4 them all!!!?? He is absolutely gorgeous!! & from pics looks like hes takin his new furry friends in his stride:flrt:


 
hee hee Nat its not what you know its who ya know :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> OMG he is luscious!! 1st new one of Feb and 3rd new one of the year so far?? You're way past mad :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Jo


LOL yeps he is a gorgas lil man aint he :flrt:



butterfingersbimbo said:


> How many have you got now? mg:


 
erm 1 or 2 :whistling2::lol2:



Mrs dirtydozen said:


> hes beautiful was he a rescue to? what breed is he? he looks like a bull dog but his legs seem quite long?


nopes this one isnt a rescue hun he is a wanted one of these for along time one :flrt:

He is a classic bull dog :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> He's a great looker Emma:no1:
> Hope he settled in ok.


yeps he is doing fab thankies uncle ed lol 

thank you for taking me to pick him up :flrt:


feorag said:


> Gorgeous, Emma! :flrt:


I know he is just soooooooo adorable


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> ok lady, you need to stop this now!!!!!!!:lol2: where do you find them all???? heheh
> he is adorable though:flrt: cant wait to see him
> 
> xxx


 
LOL well i have my contacts in the dawgie world hee hee 



farmercoope said:


> I thought that!
> 
> I was like whats she gone and got now, thought it was the hoggies but nooo she goes and gets ANOTHER dog!! haha mad woman!


hey i wouldnt be me if i wasnt mad :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Marinam2 said:


> I know theres no difference really between owning one dog or two but jeez how do you get about with like 5-6 dogs?
> 
> Marina


a few more than that hee hee 



Lucy_ said:


> 5-6!!!!??? Lol add a few on to that


correct woman :no1::lol2:



bosshogg said:


> be about 10 now? you MAD MAD Woman...are they all in your house?...hes gorgeous!


yeps they ate all in my house haha im a mental woman but hey i dont mind LOL



Katiexx said:


> Wow he's gorgeous, what's this little ones story Em?


he is a wanted for a long time pup hun so has no story :lol2:



animal/lover said:


> is it an american bull i spy? my bitch is am bull - the scots tho, not the johnsons that this likkle un looks like. - sorry if i'm wrong!!!
> mine looks more staffy than bulldog lol
> beautiful lil thing wat ever the breed! lol


your close he is a classic bully :flrt::flrt:



Matt Lusty said:


> Awww. He's a real cutie! I want I want I want (stamping my feet until you give in)......I may be some time!


 
LOL Nops sowwie matt he is MINE all mine hee hee :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Emma hun? 
How can you afford this new one when you haven't paid Di for the Lhasa? 
Being as I am a close friend of Di and have been for 10 years now, I am concerned that your had agreed to pay Di dor the Lhasa and yet since having him you have sent £10. I don't think it's right you flaunting that you have yet another dog when you haven't paid for the last one. You even had Di deliver him and didn't give her anything even for petrol even tho Di had to pay petrol costs to her ex to bring her over. Aswell as all his bowl and etc that she gave you to go with him.

I couldn't post like others with a lol and wow you mad woman. I just felt that you are rubbing Di's nose in it, by getting another dog. Specially a breed known for going for upto £1500.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Laura im not rubbing anyones nose in anything 

how i have aquired the pup has nothing to do with anyone............though the breeder was in need of somethings i had that was no longer in use an we did a swap ........................no monies have been exchanged for the pup :bash:

My agreement with di is between me and her and what was the need for airing it in public 

we have an agreement we are both happy with which has nothing to do with anyone else...............even close friends :bash:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> Laura im not rubbing anyones nose in anything
> 
> how i have aquired the pup has nothing to do with anyone............though the breeder was in need of somethings i had that was no longer in use an we did a swap ........................no monies have been exchanged for the pup :bash:
> 
> ...


but still, the agreement wasn't £10 every now and again was it. and I happen to know abot it because if you remember rightly I was involved in passing numbers back and forth.
Myself and Di don't hold anything from each other and never have. and yes, if she hasn't seen this thread I will forward it to her so she knows. It's the way we happen to be, what with being more like sisters than friends.
And so, in seeing you have another dog, and myself knowing that you haven't paid for the last one. Maybe you should have sold the stuff you swapped for yet another dog, and paid Di for the Lhasa instead? 
I'm not standing up for you any longer, I feel something has to give.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

I think weather emma owes anyone money or not, it has nothing to do with the rest of the people on this forum, so for you to start a post in this thread is a bit misplaced. If you have issues with her having an other dog, you should have PM'd her instead... Like i said, it is of no interest to anyone else what she has/hasnt paid for, how much, what her agreements are etc... So i dont get why you felt the need to put it here instead of by PM?: victory:

emma- He is lovely hun, very pretty colours :flrt: hope he is settling in well and loving his other furry friends  hehe

xxxx


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

That pup is a beauty hun but it must cost you a small fortune in food, insurance and vet visits to make sure they are all ok.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> I think weather emma owes anyone money or not, it has nothing to do with the rest of the people on this forum, so for you to start a post in this thread is a bit misplaced. If you have issues with her having an other dog, you should have PM'd her instead... Like i said, it is of no interest to anyone else what she has/hasnt paid for, how much, what her agreements are etc... So i dont get why you felt the need to put it here instead of by PM?: victory:
> 
> emma- He is lovely hun, very pretty colours :flrt: hope he is settling in well and loving his other furry friends  hehe
> 
> xxxx


I agree. I know you're only looking out for Di Pimps, but I think it's their private business and as such should be dealt with via pms.

Jo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL thing is i had half the stuff advertised i was selling on here..............in the equipment classifieds...................guess what it didnt sell :bash:

but the breeder of the pup wanted the stuff sooooooooooo guess what i did a swap :bash:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

bloodly hell u got a good deal what did u swap him for some exo terra dishes, an exo terra tank, some cages n a ipod, where can i find one iv got all that stuff in the loft n would love one of them doggies, u lucky git some people get all the bargins.:2thumb:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Sorry but I do have to say this Emma.

I would be slightly worried about bringing another new dog into the home when you have had a couple of new additions already in the last handful of months. Dogs need time to settle and get there footing in the pack. Especially with the types of breeds you have there. Hand on heart Emma I would not be mixing the different breeds and sexes of dogs you have there, not in one group anyway.

Also a classic Bulldog (or whatever the people selling the dog want to call it) are nothing more than cross breeds. There not Bull dogs.
And I am quite sadened that you have bought another puppy off of someone I wouldnt class higher than pond scum. I have seen pictures of his and his friends dogs, when he has them, when he breeds from tham and then when they decide they are no longer of use to them and sell them on. Those dogs have a poor life. And I would hope when the new dog laws do come in people like them will never be allowed to own another bull breed again.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

from what ive read on some of your posts emma you seem like a decent person who does care for your animals, I have alot of dogs too and you are right it is just an extra mouth to feed lol. what does upset me is that you would encourage awful breeders and owners like member "oldtyme" to continue doing what they are doing, it is better that the pup is away from people like them but its seems you are just adding to growing number of people lining BYB`s pockets.


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

The pup is gorgeous Emma. But in all honesty, i think it's time now you stop being greedy and give me a couple  xxx


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

People on here are getting bitchier! Emma i want that pup!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> People on here are getting bitchier! Emma i want that pup!!


 
Nopes he is mine :flrt:

Its snowing again here :devil::devil:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Nopes he is mine :flrt:
> 
> Its snowing again here :devil::devil:


 
Noooo! why oh why did we get just one day of snow.. snow makes me happy! I'm never happy...ever lol. :whistling2:

I still need to pop up to visit i will come down when i have big bump and cant see my toes! lmao!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> Sorry but I do have to say this Emma.
> 
> I would be slightly worried about bringing another new dog into the home when you have had a couple of new additions already in the last handful of months. Dogs need time to settle and get there footing in the pack. Especially with the types of breeds you have there. Hand on heart Emma I would not be mixing the different breeds and sexes of dogs you have there, not in one group anyway.
> 
> ...


 
My pack is fine never had problems with any breeds i have brought in here they are all laid back and accepting and get on fantastically................whats wrong with mixed sex an breed packs many people do it well


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> Noooo! why oh why did we get just one day of snow.. snow makes me happy! I'm never happy...ever lol. :whistling2:
> 
> I still need to pop up to visit i will come down when i have big bump and cant see my toes! lmao!


 
LOL yeah thats great the not being able to see toes :lol2:

we still have most the snow on the ground from last week its like a death trap round here slippy as hell :devil:

I donts like snow:lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm not aware of what it will do to the pack having diff breeds some people will have a rottie and a yorkie together.. so should they not do that? And sexes too.. my dogs are male and female both neutered.. whats the problem there?


I like soft snow not when it goes solid and we all fall over.. i fell over lucky i fell on my knees not my tummy. I cant wait for my toes to vanish i hate them!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Gosh until Emma J starts to show signs that her dogs physically suffering through her additions then its NO ONES business what she gets up to.

Emma is fully aware of what she is doing.

Marina


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Gosh until Emma J starts to show signs that her dogs physically suffering through her additions then its NO ONES business what she gets up to.
> 
> Emma is fully aware of what she is doing.
> 
> Marina


Thanks marnia 

my pack are healthy and happy and get on fine...............anyone whos been here will tell you that 

most of my dogs have been brought up together from pups apart from the ones i have taken in that are older 

i have no dominance issues im not stupid all dogs here are spayed or castrated when they come of age or are ready 

I have never had any accident pregnancies so wheres the problem ??


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

He is so cute :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> wheres the problem ??


The problem is you're not sharing. When i come to visit i'm bringing a very large handbag and stealing the pup!! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> I'm not aware of what it will do to the pack having diff breeds some people will have a rottie and a yorkie together.. so should they not do that? And sexes too.. my dogs are male and female both neutered.. whats the problem there?
> 
> 
> I like soft snow not when it goes solid and we all fall over.. i fell over lucky i fell on my knees not my tummy. I cant wait for my toes to vanish i hate them!


exactly i could understand people being worried if i came on saying oh had this accident prenancy here an this one there 

I have never ever ever had a litter of pups and i never ever ever plan to either


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> The problem is you're not sharing. When i come to visit i'm bringing a very large handbag and stealing the pup!! :2thumb:


 
LOL he is a lil dot he would probs fit in your pocket :lol2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Personally Emma i think the only thing you did wrong was choose a bad time of year to be standing outside trying to toilet train a puppy. Rather you than me!!

Marina


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

what have you called him Emma?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

My dogs have bickers only when food is involved and there mother and son. So at feeding time there fed seperate rooms. Poppy is going blind bless her she walks into Shadow all the time and his face is hilarious he turns round as if to say WTF are you doing!

I was going to write a post before but i forgot to add it lol well i was told by a member (jess) that your dogs have what they need and you put them first before yourself and they have the rights of your sofa! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Personally Emma i think the only thing you did wrong was choose a bad time of year to be standing outside trying to toilet train a puppy. Rather you than me!!
> 
> Marina


LOL yeah thats true haha though he is doing well bless him not had any accidents inside yet he goes when i take him out bless 



elle1331 said:


> what have you called him Emma?


I have called him jack :flrt:



Lover said:


> My dogs have bickers only when food is involved and there mother and son. So at feeding time there fed seperate rooms. Poppy is going blind bless her she walks into Shadow all the time and his face is hilarious he turns round as if to say WTF are you doing!
> 
> I was going to write a post before but i forgot to add it lol well i was told by a member (jess) that your dogs have what they need and you put them first before yourself and they have the rights of your sofa! lol


Mine all eat in the kitchen at the same time next to each other dont have any problems at all at feeding times :2thumb:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Jack  My oh is very pleased so much is named with his name first my friends baby. Now a cute doggie! lol!!!


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

he is bootiful emma! :flrt:

my parents had 5 mix breed/sex dogs at one point. they got on fine!

i think some peeps on here are to quick to make fault out of other peoples lifes. its god damn rude!

jack really suits him! bless! :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> Jack  My oh is very pleased so much is named with his name first my friends baby. Now a cute doggie! lol!!!


 
LOL see your o/h has a famous name now :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

DementisMulier said:


> he is bootiful emma! :flrt:
> 
> my parents had 5 mix breed/sex dogs at one point. they got on fine!
> 
> ...


thank you hun 

i have many friends who have mixed breed packs too :2thumb:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Emma,

You will have to hide him mind when I come over.

I've wanted a BB for 35yrs but when I grew up and was old enough to buy one I refused to buy one as the standard had gone so far downhill.
If he turns out how I would expect him to he will look just like the 'old' bulldogs I remember so fondly.

My friends family, when I was about 8, bred them they were superb not like the poor things I've been seeing lately.

I'm not criticising people for breeding BB's to the KC standard I just think it really needs to be looked!!!!!
I know there the odd few that are healthy but they are thin on the ground nowadays.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

at the end of the day people do what they want n half the stuff on here is bull :censor: anyway, so, so what forget about it, like she says she isnt having accidental litters, she isnt breedin to make money, so whats the problem.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

OMG its snowing here!! woop woop.. i'm happy now!

Jen peoples problem is maybe because they feel they have no faults of there own and feel to pick on others thinking they are.. well perfect. When there not because one day there thread is destroyed.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

saxon said:


> Hi Emma,
> 
> You will have to hide him mind when I come over.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah i totally agree with you they have changed soooooooooo much over the years and to be honest i think they look more like a smaller chunkier version of a boxer dog now  which is such a shame 

lol i will remember to hide him before you come :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> at the end of the day people do what they want n half the stuff on here is bull :censor: anyway, so, so what forget about it, like she says she isnt having accidental litters, she isnt breedin to make money, so whats the problem.


Exactly : victory:



Lover said:


> OMG its snowing here!! woop woop.. i'm happy now!
> 
> Jen peoples problem is maybe because they feel they have no faults of there own and feel to pick on others thinking they are.. well perfect. When there not because one day there thread is destroyed.


 
LOL its stoped here again thank god :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Lover said:


> OMG its snowing here!! woop woop.. i'm happy now!
> 
> Jen peoples problem is maybe because they feel they have no faults of there own and feel to pick on others thinking they are.. well perfect. When there not because one day there thread is destroyed.


its snowin here too :Na_Na_Na_Na:

im perfect arnt i :2thumb: spellings a bit c:censor tho lol


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> its snowin here too :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> im perfect arnt i :2thumb: spellings a bit c:censor tho lol


I cant spell !! not one bit. Or type properly especialy when i'm worked up. Lol.


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Aww Emma he's adorable what a beautiful pup, i would love to be able to devote myself to a pack like yours. Oh btw im in love with your red bitch shes absolutely gorgeous. Congrats hun! :flrt:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL Nops sowwie matt he is MINE all mine hee hee :flrt::flrt:


My feet hurt!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emma hes gorgeous hes got a really kissy face. Dont see a problem with mixed packs I have 11 dogs all spayed/castrated except the Rottie(12 months old) Hes getting done asap.

My Pack of house dogs inc--
1 GSD -F 
1 Rottie- M
2 Lurchers- F & F
2 Cavaliers-M & M
1 Yorkie x - M
1 Poodle-F
1 Staffie x-F
1 Springer x Collie-F
1 Patterdale X-F

They all get on great I just make sure the small dogs are higher in the pack than the big ones.They are never left alone I get dog sitters and 8 sleep in the bedroom:whistling2:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

you are completely insane woman.:2thumb::2thumb:.......nice insane obviously!!!:lol2:

ps....cute pup.........


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Emma hes gorgeous hes got a really kissy face. Dont see a problem with mixed packs I have 11 dogs all spayed/castrated except the Rottie(12 months old) Hes getting done asap.
> 
> My Pack of house dogs inc--
> 1 GSD -F
> ...


And her hubby kips on the floor... :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: He actually encourages all 8 to sleep on his side of the bed. I just cuddle up with 3 cats


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: He actually encourages all 8 to sleep on his side of the bed. I just cuddle up with 3 cats


 
m OH would NEVER allow that - he moans he dont get enough space / pillows / duvet as it is. 
can i help it if i like 2 sleep in the middle of the bed?? lol. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Lovely pup Emma. I do think that someone who takes on everyone elses chuck outs should be entitled to occasionaly choose the dogs THEY want and not what everyone else lands them with.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

ITS SNOWING HERE TOO!!  The snowflakes are HUUUUUUUUUUUGGGEEE!!
hehehe

xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Lovely pup Emma. I do think that someone who takes on everyone elses chuck outs should be entitled to occasionaly choose the dogs THEY want and not what everyone else lands them with.


 
Thanks hun 

yeah exactly what i was thinking 

an opportunity rose where i could have a breed of dog i wanted and loved so i took it 

I would have been a fool not to :bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Personally hun I dont give a damn how many dogs ya get its nobodies business but your own. They all get really well looked after so I dont see why anyone should be bothered its not like you are a breeder or anything. This place isnt like it used to be you cant even post nice pics anymore without someone jumping on the OP:bash::bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Personally hun I dont give a damn how many dogs ya get its nobodies business but your own. They all get really well looked after so I dont see why anyone should be bothered its not like you are a breeder or anything. This place isnt like it used to be you cant even post nice pics anymore without someone jumping on the OP:bash::bash:


 
Nopes well im deffo keeping pics to myself from now on cant be arsed with the rubbish that comes with it :bash:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I wanted one of these way before we got Phred then i went to the kennels for a day and saw Phred n fell in love with him  and if i didnt trust you or thought your were slighty insane (in a bad way) you wouldnt have him now 

For all those who have nnothing better to do than bitcha nd moan all day







.

Hope your having fun with your new pup


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Where has the love gone?????????????
I don't know .................I think this months quota must be all used up..........havent read the thread but get the idea...this place is getting worse each time I log on.......just get jumped on for , well, no apparent reason really......no one elses business what you do Em, they are obviously all healthy and well cared for so stuff em, I get that attitude a lot from snooty neighbours and I just ignore them now, saves on the christmas cards.,
:lol2:...although you are definately a bit mad:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

RFUK is most definately not what it used to be:devil:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Em hunny - you devote your time, money, emotions and everything else you have to giving rescue dogs a loving home where they can feel secure and loved.

Tis about time you picked a dog that your heart had wanted for a while hun and what a little stunner you have picked.

Come visit us and bring Jack and the pack on the train - now that WOULD be an adventure!!!!

Got some pics of Batfink to send you too he is HUGEEEE!!!


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

Shell195 said:


> RFUK is most definately not what it used to be:devil:


as much as I hate to say it I agree with you there


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Jack's soooo cute!!! 

Well done you for getting a dog you choose.. I know you adore all the others, but it's something you wanted.. so good for you


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Nopes well im deffo keeping pics to myself from now on cant be arsed with the rubbish that comes with it :bash:


 well i for one love seeing updates on your gorgeous animals and seeing piccys. Just ignore them hun they have nothing better to do with their time.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

She chose the Lhasa.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

flaming heck !!! how do ya manage it all with the skunks and hedgies too :2thumb: awww its such a shame that threads are just run down soooo much - all I can say is you must be hellish fit walking all of them :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

animal addict said:


> flaming heck !!! how do ya manage it all with the skunks and hedgies too :2thumb: awww its such a shame that threads are just run down soooo much - all I can say is you must be hellish fit walking all of them :lol2:


 
LOL well before i got all the dogs i had ballooned for me to a size 14 im now back down to an 8 :lol2:

skunks aint a bother really all they rely on is food an clean towels an fleeces to den in lol they pretty much do their own thing


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> Em hunny - you devote your time, money, emotions and everything else you have to giving rescue dogs a loving home where they can feel secure and loved.
> 
> Tis about time you picked a dog that your heart had wanted for a while hun and what a little stunner you have picked.
> 
> ...


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL well before i got all the dogs i had ballooned for me to a size 14 im now back down to an 8 :lol2:


who needs diets :lol2: fab!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> brittone05 said:
> 
> 
> > Em hunny - you devote your time, money, emotions and everything else you have to giving rescue dogs a loving home where they can feel secure and loved.
> ...


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Hes beautiful!


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Yeah i totally agree with you they have changed soooooooooo much over the years and to be honest i think they look more like a smaller chunkier version of a boxer dog now  which is such a shame
> 
> lol i will remember to hide him before you come :lol2::lol2:


I think your puppy has a boxer-ish face right now, but the nose gradually gets stubbier looking as they mature doesn't it? just like some boxer puppies don't look to have much of a shortened nose at all. But the pedigree british buldogs i've seen have gone beyond that. I went to crufts too, and they have horrible tight skin over their back because their tail is screwed so tight, and faces completely flat from the side with a big round head. Yours is lucky to have a normal tail. I am saying nothing about the breeder you may have got him from, since to be honest kennel club or 'proper' breeders are rarely any better, the ones that test and actually put health above looks are few and far between so to be honest in reality, unless it's a puppy farm, there may be no difference in the health of a locally bred 'pet-quality' or non-recognised breed dog. Although the different variations people have created on the bulldog are seen by many as fake breeds etc just like utonagan and now the tamaskan which people think is basically the same thing or labradoodles...the crossbreeding they went through probably did them good.

I don't think it's wrong to have mixed breeds or sexes, in itself. There's a guy we know with several huskies and a samoyed and he's having trouble with two males fighting...so it can just as easily happen with same sex same breed. And it looks like yours are quite easy going and happy with each other. I know we all have an opinion, but i don't like it when people jump in lecturing, when it is quite obvious they are mistaken or biased, and not really understanding your situation...but they think they know it all.

Here's a Crufts BB, and one puppy which won best puppy at a local show, amid lines of healthy, athletic looking dogs. It was in my opinion displaying quite obvious respiratory distress, being a hot day, it sounded like it was dying and standard does say a dog struggling to breathe shouldn't be picked... Such a sweet dog too, sad it'll only live half the life of a normal dog.









See how tight its back is.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

I like emma before anyone thinks I am HAVING A POP but dont take on too much emma you seem to be getting more and more dogs and it is an awful lot for one person Im genuinly concerned about you 
I dont think you have the heart to say no to any dog I just hope your not becoming an animal collector it must be utter chaos at your house, not being mean what would happen to them if you had to go into hospital 
please please please do not think i am being horrible just asking questions

he is very very gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

What is so wrong about me having a couple of dogs that i acctually picked for a change ???


I wouldnt take on anything i know i couldnt handle for god sake do i come on here asking advice about dogs saying Oh no what do i do NO i dont!!!


believe it or not i can say NO and i do say NO


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Skyespirit86 said:


> I think your puppy has a boxer-ish face right now, but the nose gradually gets stubbier looking as they mature doesn't it? just like some boxer puppies don't look to have much of a shortened nose at all. But the pedigree british buldogs i've seen have gone beyond that. I went to crufts too, and they have horrible tight skin over their back because their tail is screwed so tight, and faces completely flat from the side with a big round head. Yours is lucky to have a normal tail. I am saying nothing about the breeder you may have got him from, since to be honest kennel club or 'proper' breeders are rarely any better, the ones that test and actually put health above looks are few and far between so to be honest in reality, unless it's a puppy farm, there may be no difference in the health of a locally bred 'pet-quality' or non-recognised breed dog. Although the different variations people have created on the bulldog are seen by many as fake breeds etc just like utonagan and now the tamaskan which people think is basically the same thing or labradoodles...the crossbreeding they went through probably did them good.
> 
> I don't think it's wrong to have mixed breeds or sexes, in itself. There's a guy we know with several huskies and a samoyed and he's having trouble with two males fighting...so it can just as easily happen with same sex same breed. And it looks like yours are quite easy going and happy with each other. I know we all have an opinion, but i don't like it when people jump in lecturing, when it is quite obvious they are mistaken or biased, and not really understanding your situation...but they think they know it all.
> 
> ...


 
Look at them faces 

yes my lil man does have a boxer look to him though he has some growing to do he is only a ickle dot at the minute :flrt:

his litter sister i would have sworn she was a boxer hadnt i know she was from his litter lol she was the red colour too and just stunning 

yeah i love his tail lol its like a lil dip stick :flrt::lol2:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> What is so wrong about me having a couple of dogs that i acctually picked for a change ???
> 
> 
> I wouldnt take on anything i know i couldnt handle for god sake do i come on here asking advice about dogs saying Oh no what do i do NO i dont!!!
> ...


 
hi hun i wasnt being horrible so i dont think you need to be neg towards me I was just genuinly concerned


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> hi hun i wasnt being horrible so i dont think you need to be neg towards me I was just genuinly concerned


 
Mel it wasnt just aimed at you hun lol 

it wasnt nasty just trying to get a point across i wasnt meaning it in a nasty way 

i mean look at it from this point of view im getting greif for choosing a pup................

if i had posted poor lil pup this an poor lil pup that i would have been a hero for giving another poor lil pup a chance 

so why is it so different that i actually take advantage of owning a pup i want just because he aint a rehome :bash:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

its ok you just have loads lol crazy dog woman :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2:You been watching Animal cops again Melinda. I have 11 dogs and 16 cats but it dont make me an animal collector anymore than it makes Em one


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> its ok you just have loads lol crazy dog woman :Na_Na_Na_Na:


my dogs make me happy they are my best friends.............i can trust them, they wont stab me in the back, wont abuse me.............



Shell195 said:


> :lol2:You been watching Animal cops again Melinda. I have 11 dogs and 16 cats but it dont make me an animal collector anymore than it makes Em one


 
LOL i was watching that the other day on at my mums i dont get it on my digital :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

EMMA!

I was not giving you grief about having picked a pup. AND IF WE ARE BEING HONEST YOU HAVE CHOSEN THE LAST 4!!!!!

I am giving you 'grief' because you haven't paid for the last one! :bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

how have i chosen the last 4 ? 

i wasnt on about you giving me grief for the pup was on about the lectures on mixed pack an sexes laura 

i wasnt happy at you announcing private information on an internet forum 

if you wanted to have your say then you should have pm'd me


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> how have i chosen the last 4 ?
> 
> i wasnt on about you giving me grief for the pup was on about the lectures on mixed pack an sexes laura
> 
> ...


Yes, I think you'll find I did when you were messing Di around saying you'd sent money when you hadn't.


And yes, since as we are starting....


YOUR HOUSE IS TOO SMALL FOR SOOOOO MANY DOGS, YOU HAVE NO GARDEN! 
Why everyone thinks your a saviour is cause they haven't been to your house and realise how small it is.

I could fit your house 30 plus times into mine.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Laura surely comments like this should be kept to pm as the deal was made between Emma and the breeder not between Emma and an internet forum


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Yes, I think you'll find I did when you were messing Di around saying you'd sent money when you hadn't.
> 
> 
> And yes, since as we are starting....
> ...


 

yeah my 2 up 2 down house hey laura :bash::bash:

the house you have only been in the living room an loo to :bash::bash:

look right i cant be bothered with this i wont lower myself and i wont justify myself to anyone 

The RSPCA are happy with my dogs an how they live an are kept and tbh thats all i care about what you think means diddly squat to me :2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

and I can't stand the two facedness of people on this thread. You know full well most don't approve about how many dogs she has in a tiny house. Yet you come and say how fantatsic she is.
Sometimes people need telling.

Have you got it in writing that you are RSPCA approved?
Or did they just come out and couldn't find a reason to bring a prosicution. There is a world of difference.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> and I can't stand the two facedness of people on this thread. You know full well most don't approve about how many dogs she has in a tiny house. Yet you come and say how fantatsic she is.
> Sometimes people need telling.
> 
> Have you got it in writing that you are RSPCA approved?
> Or did they just come out and couldn't find a reason to bring a prosicution. There is a world of difference.


what the hell are you on about laura 

the RSPCA are more than happy with how happy and healthy my dogs and other animals are 

and how many dogs i have makes no difference they all get fed loved walked an any treatment needed done so whats your problem hey ??? 

where are they better off here with me or in a pound/rescue will the possible out come of being PTS ?????


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

F*ck about!! This thread is about a picture of Em's pup!!!!!!! NOTHING ELSE! If you have issues about her house, and issues about her not paying someone, who at the end of the day has made a deal between emma and her self, there is no third party involved IE PIMPERELLA! Then sort it out privately, and pm emma instead... i dont know why you think you need to bring it to everyones attention??!

no one on this forums who reads this thread give two sh*ts about what deals are going on between peolpe regarding an animal... they are looking at it to see pics/how animals are getting on etc etc.
As for RSPCA, Emma has had them out however many times, and each time they have seen how her dogs live, what condition they are in... and they are happy with it!!!
So pimperella i suggest you get your head out your arse about how your house is so huge, and how you and Di are like sisters, because TBH i dont think anyone cares... they have come on this thread like i said to look at a pic of Ems new pup:flrt:



Lucy x


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Hes lovely Emma! I think your crazy but isnt anyone who owns animals? :lol2: Im sure my two dogs cause more mayhem than your lot put together, theyre the terrible two im sure of it :devil:

You do what makes you happy, only YOU know if a certain dog will fit within YOUR pack no one else knows how they work like you do. I think ill send you my two for some pack training :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

wow, i think everyone needs to chill out, go read evies feel the love thread :lol2:

emmaj n pimp i thought u 2 were good mates its not worth fallin out about now give each other a hug :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> F*ck about!! This thread is about a picture of Em's pup!!!!!!! NOTHING ELSE! If you have issues about her house, and issues about her not paying someone, who at the end of the day has made a deal between emma and her self, there is no third party involved IE PIMPERELLA! Then sort it out privately, and pm emma instead... i dont know why you think you need to bring it to everyones attention??!
> 
> no one on this forums who reads this thread give two sh*ts about what deals are going on between peolpe regarding an animal... they are looking at it to see pics/how animals are getting on etc etc.
> As for RSPCA, Emma has had them out however many times, and each time they have seen how her dogs live, what condition they are in... and they are happy with it!!!
> ...


 
thank you lucy : victory:



FoxyMumma said:


> Hes lovely Emma! I think your crazy but isnt anyone who owns animals? :lol2: Im sure my two dogs cause more mayhem than your lot put together, theyre the terrible two im sure of it :devil:
> 
> You do what makes you happy, only YOU know if a certain dog will fit within YOUR pack no one else knows how they work like you do. I think ill send you my two for some pack training :lol2:


LOL yeah my lot are as mad as hatters at times but they are so good really wouldnt be without them :flrt:

my secret is bribing them with a tastey treat :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I only know Emma through this forum, have spoken on the phone and chatted on MSN. Her dogs always appear to be happy and healthy from the threads she makes and the comments people who have visited her house post. I personally dont judge people on how big their houses are. Even though I live in a 3 storey 5 bed mid terrace with a smallish garden my house is not really big enough for 11 dogs but I am surrounded by open spaces and fields and woods nearby. I open my backgate and I have a field at the back and to the side.My dogs are all happy and healthy and most live to old age. If I hadnt taken 9 of my dogs they would be dead now as most have had problems with previous owners. I am not getting anymore as I am at my limit for feeding and vet care but I would never judge other people on how many dogs they get.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> thank you lucy : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl: I keep trying to add more dogs to my two but my OH wont have none of it :devil:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> thank you lucy : victory:


 
it a pleasure my love, i was getting slightly wound up lol and that doesnt happen very easily with me as u know!:flrt:


----------



## avfc19 (Aug 11, 2008)

his gorgeous lol:flrt: i so want a old tyme bulldog or american. and btw from the threads, pics ive seen of emmas animals there treated like royalty so i cant see the problem keep up the good work emma :no1::notworthy:


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lovely pup u have there. Do you crate them all or do they all roam free around the house while you are at work. I did have 3 dogs but 2 died so have just the basset left now.


----------



## brella-owul (Apr 6, 2008)

Handome boy :flrt: oooohhh

* I shouldn't really be nice about the drooolllly yummy pup though because - I *don't* know emma ...or her dogs
...or her financial situation...or her house
...or her shoe size... 

but I am a member of RFUK, so it seems I have the right to slag her off and generally bitch. :devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> it a pleasure my love, i was getting slightly wound up lol and that doesnt happen very easily with me as u know!:flrt:


nopes thats very true :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

brella-owul said:


> Handome boy :flrt: oooohhh
> 
> * I shouldn't really be nice about the drooolllly yummy pup though because - I *don't* know emma ...or her dogs
> ...or her financial situation...or her house
> ...


:lol2::lol2::notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

avfc19 said:


> his gorgeous lol:flrt: i so want a old tyme bulldog or american. and btw from the threads, pics ive seen of emmas animals there treated like royalty so i cant see the problem keep up the good work emma :no1::notworthy:


thank you 

he is deffo a lil stunner an has been on my wont list for a long time 

i had a chance to own him so i took that chance :flrt:

and so glad i did despite the lectures that have come with it :lol2::lol2:

but hey ho seems to be how this place works of late really :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

martyb said:


> Lovely pup u have there. Do you crate them all or do they all roam free around the house while you are at work. I did have 3 dogs but 2 died so have just the basset left now.


Im not working at the moment............but im going on a course that starts begining of march to become a teaching assistant 

the course is down the road from me an i will only be gone for 3 hours so dogs wont suffer when im not in until the weather comes better an i can sort my cellar out as a dog room most of them are crated when im not here which is never for very long at all the lhasa an the bully pup arnt crated they have a bed in the kitchen 

but come summer the cellar is gonna be done out into a doggy room for them so they wont have to be crated : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

brella-owul said:


> Handome boy :flrt: oooohhh
> 
> * I shouldn't really be nice about the drooolllly yummy pup though because - I *don't* know emma ...or her dogs
> ...or her financial situation...or her house
> ...


 
LOL biatch away most others seem to have :lol2::lol2::lol2::no1:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

I wont that puppy :flrt:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

leggy said:


> I wont that puppy :flrt:


fight ya for it :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

F:censor:K Me!!!!!! Everybody, WOOOSAHHHHH


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> F:censor:K Me!!!!!! Everybody, WOOOSAHHHHH


wassup joe did ya slip on the slushy snow :lol2:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> fight ya for it :lol2:


Could do but dont think she will part with him :lol2:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> F:censor:K Me!!!!!! Everybody, WOOOSAHHHHH


Oh that did make me :rotfl:
Been watching bad boys lately? :whistling2:
Woooooosaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

leggy said:


> Could do but dont think she will part with him :lol2:


Nopes deffo not parting with him :lol2:



FoxyMumma said:


> Oh that did make me :rotfl:
> Been watching bad boys lately? :whistling2:
> Woooooosaaaaa!!!!


 
LOL it was on the other day :lol2:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Nopes deffo not parting with him :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol2:ahhh that explains it :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I have to say my fave bit is in BB2 when the dog runs off and pulls the swimming pool with him, :lol2:Classic moment:notworthy:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

FoxyMumma said:


> :lol2:ahhh that explains it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I have to say my fave bit is in BB2 when the dog runs off and pulls the swimming pool with him, :lol2:Classic moment:notworthy:


Yups thats great it was BB2 that was on if i remember rightly lo, i just caught the end of it lol


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

haha i just love the Wooosaaaa bit, always get me!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

*walks into thread, does a little dance, walks out of thread*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> *walks into thread, does a little dance, walks out of thread*


Im digging your moves they are groooooooovey them you know :2thumb:


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Awwwwwww hes soooooo cute Emma :flrt::flrt: I remember when my amb was that size, she was just all baggy skin and looked like a lil slug :lol2:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

God how do you afford to feed and keep them all , it costs us £60 plus a month just in food for our 6 plus jabs and vet visits!
Pup is very cute tho


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Costs about £8.99 a week to feed them a 15k bag of kibble so it aint that bad really


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> Costs about £8.99 a week to feed them a 15k bag of kibble so it aint that bad really



blooming how do you do that I use a bag and a half a week! and I only have 6 labs and a NI!! oh do you feed half dry and then a bit of BARF? cant believe that's all you use for all the dogs


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> blooming how do you do that I use a bag and a half a week! and I only have 6 labs and a NI!! oh do you feed half dry and then a bit of BARF? cant believe that's all you use for all the dogs


 
nopes they still have barf too hun i get that free from local butchers bones an carcus an ribs : victory:

just dont do full barf no more cos of the problem i had with qannik wolfing her food


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> nopes they still have barf too hun i get that free from local butchers bones an carcus an ribs : victory:
> 
> just dont do full barf no more cos of the problem i had with qannik wolfing her food


thought you must do as that was VERY cheap for all them dogs! puppy food is expensive isn't it I am sooo glad all mine are adults now!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Maybe I should change food as mine costs £20 a bag and I get through about a 15kg bag a week.Glad I have a few small dogs to soften the blow:lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Mine costs £7.95 a bag for £15KG and all my dogs do well on it!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So what food do you and Emma feed then?? Im so scared of giving them Diaorreah


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Flaming hell, costs me £80 a month for 2 dogs and 3 cats... :devil: think ill just go to crappy kibble then we could afford more animals :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> So what food do you and Emma feed then??


shell breeder pack is good but also cheep we give it the akita but mix it with either tripe, chicken or lamb, it got a bit of everythin it in so its good stuff:2thumb: we pay about 7quid a bag


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Who makes it?


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Who makes it?


dont know il look on the bag lol

it just a big red bag lol


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

just had a look now n it just says breederpack 

its for workin dogs so u dont pay vat on it which makes it cheeper


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> thought you must do as that was VERY cheap for all them dogs! puppy food is expensive isn't it I am sooo glad all mine are adults now!


yeah pups on the ekubanka stuff thats probs more expensive than the adults same price for a small bag of that as it is a 15k bag of kibble for the older dawgies LOL


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell i now use the wagg non working complete kibble its £8.99 for a 15k bag at pets @ home : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emma what kibble do you use and how did the dogs react when you fed it diarroeah or anything? Just trying to work out if I could change. My friend imports the food I feed but I dont get it any cheaper only at breeder rate and I have dropped from the original at £25 a bag to the breeder one which is the basic at £18 a bag if I could get food at £8 a bag it would be even better


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I tried Wagg( someone gave me some to try) but 2 of them got the squits. How did you get on with Chappie and how much is that?
Jen I will look out for that next time I go to the petshop in Burscough


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Emma what kibble do you use and how did the dogs react when you fed it diarroeah or anything? Just trying to work out if I could change. My friend imports the food I feed but I dont get it any cheaper only at breeder rate and I have dropped from the original at £25 a bag to the breeder one which is the basic at £18 a bag if I could get food at £8 a bag it would be even better


well mine were on chappie to start with.............and in slowly changed to the wagg didnt bother them too much at all stools wernt as firm as normal but not disgustingly messy bad and it didnt last long either :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I tried Wagg( someone gave me some to try) but 2 of them got the squits. How did you get on with Chappie and how much is that?


chappie is great too alot more blander than the wagg that at pets @ home 14.99 a bag i think


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for that hun: victory:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

They do hugeeeee sacks at our local livery farm - bout 15 or 20kg I think for £6 no VAT cos it is working dog complete food 

Em, Shell, pics of Batfink the huge eared noisy cat are up lol xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Thanks for that hun: victory:


your welcome hunni :flrt:



brittone05 said:


> They do hugeeeee sacks at our local livery farm - bout 15 or 20kg I think for £6 no VAT cos it is working dog complete food
> 
> Em, Shell, pics of Batfink the huge eared noisy cat are up lol xx


 
I know i just seen them and awwwwwwwwwwww:flrt::flrt::flrt:

he looks fab em thank julie for me :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oooh off to see Batfink:2thumb:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

emma hun why dont u try breeder pack, its like all the end bits of all the really good stuff, it normally has lots of meati blocks in it as well.

wagg n chappie r rubish we had the akita on it for a couple of weeks n her coat went horride n she just didnt look her normal self, we still mixed it with either tripe, chicken or lamb, but the difference very noticable, it just anit got out good in it.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> emma hun why dont u try breeder pack, its like all the end bits of all the really good stuff, it normally has lots of meati blocks in it as well.
> 
> wagg n chappie r rubish we had the akita on it for a couple of weeks n her coat went horride n she just didnt look her normal self, we still mixed it with either tripe, chicken or lamb, but the difference very noticable, it just anit got out good in it.


 
I havent noticed any difference in my lots there coats all seem great 

what is the breeder pack stuff an where do you get it ?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> emma hun why dont u try breeder pack, its like all the end bits of all the really good stuff, it normally has lots of meati blocks in it as well.
> 
> wagg n chappie r rubish we had the akita on it for a couple of weeks n her coat went horride n she just didnt look her normal self, we still mixed it with either tripe, chicken or lamb, but the difference very noticable, it just anit got out good in it.


Breeder pack gave all my labs really bad stomach ended u giving it to the rats I use Dr Johns Green and they all do really well on it even the picky Ty , when they are working they get Sneydes original they love it as its got pork scratching in it :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> Breeder pack gave all my labs really bad stomach ended u giving it to the rats I use Dr Johns Green and they all do really well on it even the picky Ty , when they are working they get Sneydes original they love it as its got pork scratching in it :lol2:


ahhhhhhh i may stay clear of that then if it upset labs tums then i dread to think what it would do with the huskies :lol2::lol2::lol2:

not too bad when they have the squits when pups but when fully grown its a case of run for cover :lol2::lol2:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

We use dr johns silver £7.99 15kg bag the dogs love it.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

where do you get that from rachy i have heard lots of good reports on that one


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> where do you get that from rachy i have heard lots of good reports on that one


any pet food store will do Dr John you get 

Dr John Silver
Dr John Gold
Dr John Chicken 
and Dr John Green (its flake and chicken)

I have mine on Dr John Green and even Senna the NI has it and does really well, we've fed all our dogs it and Ty will be 11 soon


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> any pet food store will do Dr John you get
> 
> Dr John Silver
> Dr John Gold
> ...


 
do they do it at pets @ home we dont have many pet stores in halifax really


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

just looked at the website they don't do it


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> just looked at the website they don't do it


 
ahhhhhhh shizer will have to look in yellow pages an ring round local stores to me : victory:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> Breeder pack gave all my labs really bad stomach ended u giving it to the rats I use Dr Johns Green and they all do really well on it even the picky Ty , when they are working they get Sneydes original they love it as its got pork scratching in it :lol2:


no dont like dr johns thats if it the same one im thinkin of with that royal stamp or sumet on?? anyway if it is that one my mum tried the gold on the bigger dogs n it wasnt good, but alot better than wag but she uses james wellbeloved anyway its so expensive n she gets it cheep, well cheeper than the petshops n vets lol


----------



## ashley (Sep 10, 2007)

I was paying £40 for a 15K or 18.5K bag of Royal Canin for mine! She had a really sensitive stomach when a pup and it was the only thing that agreed with her and that she never refused to eat!

I am changing her over to wagg just now from beta and so far so good. She picks out the wagg and eats that then spits the beta out but it hasn't upset her stomach at all which is amazing!

Keeping on topic, Emma, your new pup is gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

different things work well for differnt people referin to dog food lol 

suppose if everyone used the same brand they would only sell one lol


----------



## ashley (Sep 10, 2007)

All dogs are different, the same as humans I guess. When she was younger, she got complimented by the vets on the quality of her coat and how shiny it was and they asked me what I was feeding her on. She gets the odd cod liver oil capsule now and then which I think helps keep her coat in good condition. Don't know if anyone else has experience of this?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow sorry your thread was hi jacked Emma lol!

Jen guess what.. Jack is now living with me.. woop woop get all the support i need now. Few!

Well alot of us love the pup so there was some lovely comments. XD


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ashley said:


> All dogs are different, the same as humans I guess. When she was younger, she got complimented by the vets on the quality of her coat and how shiny it was and they asked me what I was feeding her on. She gets the odd cod liver oil capsule now and then which I think helps keep her coat in good condition. Don't know if anyone else has experience of this?


Its actually very good for joints too:2thumb:


----------



## ashley (Sep 10, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Its actually very good for joints too:2thumb:


That may help when she's older as she's a super springy springer :lol2:

The cats and ferrets love it too. It's quite funny as they all have different ways of eatting it, some scoff it and others savour it :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Lover said:


> Wow sorry your thread was hi jacked Emma lol!
> 
> Jen guess what.. Jack is now living with me.. woop woop get all the support i need now. Few!
> 
> Well alot of us love the pup so there was some lovely comments. XD


oh thats good, have u got ur own place or at parents, lets hope hes tidy, thats the only thing that does my head in about my lovely jonny


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> where do you get that from rachy i have heard lots of good reports on that one


We get it from a horse feed supplies as its a working dog food


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

rachy said:


> We get it from a horse feed supplies as its a working dog food


Ahhh okies cool im sure we have a animal feed place round here close i saw a sign other week when was out an about will have to see if i can find it again :lol2:


----------

